# Yahoo- Yogurt-type probiotic eases digestive discomfort (Reuters via Yahoo! News)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Regular consumption of a yogurt-like fermented milk product containing the digestion boosting probiotic Bifidobacterium lactis appears to ease digestive discomfort, researchers report.View the full article


----------

